# Sick, evil scumbags :(



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't normally post in here, but I came across this post, I don't think its been posted before.

These poor horses :mad5::mad5: words fail me.

I've seen them do this sulky racing near me in Basildon on the main arterial road 

Note, the link contains distressing images.

Distressing moment travellers leave horse dead on the side of an Irish country road | Mail Online


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

Disgusting isn't it :crying:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Some travellers care about their horses..... MOST DON'T!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor Horse. 
Pity the riders didn't fall off and break their necks!!!!
Lets hope Karma will catch up with these Bas***ds very soon


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

expensive repair job for the car owner too


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw that too...poor horse.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

I saw this the other day, absolutely disgusting.

That poor horse :crying:

Somewhere I saw a video of a couple of lads racing with their horses - absolutely no consideration to the people on the road, the police cars chasing them and or course their horses.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bl---y disgusting, they have no respect for anything or anyone, 
Makes me sick to watch them with fancy cars,and clothes and weddings etc on these TV programmes, 
That poor horse,andn the ones they race on busy roads, it should be stopped
I wonder what happened to the poor thing, bastards


----------

